# Samsung 7 Series LED DLP 61" white dot fix



## WhiteNoise (Jun 29, 2015)

About two months ago our living room TV started getting these white dots on the screen. Over the months more and more white dots till there were about 15 white ones and 5 black ones. Very annoying for sure.

Called up a TV repair shop and they guy wanted $550 to fix it. Screw that. Turns out the DMD chip was going out and those little dots were actually mirrors on the chip that were stuck on or off.

So found a place that sells the chips, bought one for $184 and today I fixed it myself. Took me about 45 minutes and it was pretty much like working on a PC.

Here it is towards the start of the break down:






The heat-sink thermal pad was a joke. Kinda felt like some sort of thin rubber and it flaked off easily. This is most likely why the chip died. I used some good thermal paste when I put it back together.






The bad chip out of the board.





All cleaned and back together:






And now NO DOTS!! Nice! Picture doesn't do this tv justice...


----------



## AsRock (Jun 29, 2015)

Awesome, i hope you checked the capacitors on your journey as sammy's are known for crappy caps.  Unless they have better ones now and some thing else fails .

From what i can tell of the main board those large ones look good but if you did not check you should.

Great made me feel like i need to give my TV a cleaning inside now lol.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 29, 2015)

Lol it was filthy in there. Board looked fine when I checked it out.


----------

